# Previsão Sazonal Primavera/Verão 2015



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2015 às 22:56)

Segundo as previsões sazonais para a Primavera 2015 do ECM são as seguintes:
*
Temperatura*

*Março/Abril*






*Abril/Maio*


*



*

*Precipitação*

*Março/Abril*






*Abril/Maio*



*



*
Fonte: http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


*Previsão segundo a NOAA*

*Temperatura*

*Março/Abril/Maio*





*Precipitação*

*Março/Abril/Maio*





Resumindo, espera-se uma Primavera com precipitação abaixo do normal, ao nível da temperatura não existe sinal significativo, embora talvez seja um pouco acima da média.


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Fev 2015 às 15:39)

Pois já eu, espero uma primavera com temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente acima da média e com precipitação acima da média, sobretudo a norte. Mas isto é apenas o meu palpite. É um feeling. Posso estar certo como posso estar errado.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Fev 2015 às 16:11)

Previsão Sazonal Primavera 2015 - Accuweather:

_"The spring will be full of variability in areas from Ireland and the United Kingdom into northern France, Belgium and Netherlands.

The season will start with generally below-normal rainfall as most of the moisture with storm systems pass to the south. However, as the season progresses, high pressure will build in the eastern Atlantic Ocean resulting in storms tracking farther north and through the United Kingdom and Ireland during mid- to late spring. 

While the spring will turn increasingly wet from April into May, temperatures will remain near normal as a whole across the region. No extended periods of below-normal temperatures are expected as cold air remains entrenched over eastern Europe.

"A dry start to the spring will also provide favorable conditions for agriculture, including barley and sugarbeets, which are typically planted in March," AccuWeather.com Senior Meteorologist Jason Nicholls said."_


_"The favored storm track in early spring will feature storms passing through southern Europe, bringing rain to areas from Spain and southern France through Italy and into the Balkans.

Unlike southeastern Europe, a pattern shift is expected in western Europe as high pressure builds over the eastern Atlantic Ocean by mid-season forcing storms farther north.

According to Senior Meteorologist Alan Reppert, "A large ridge of high pressure building over the northeast Atlantic Ocean will result in a change to much drier weather across Portugal and Spain early in the season."

This large area of high pressure will foster above-normal warmth and very little rainfall across Portugal and Spain from late March into April and May. As a result, the remaining rains through March will be vital to agriculture as reservoir levels will be tested by the extended dry weather that will begin by the middle of the season and likely linger through the summer months."















_
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-spring-2015-outlook/42485034


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Mar 2015 às 11:20)

Não há aqui ninguém, que possa dizer o que espera da primavera deste ano. Qual é a tendência para Março, Abril e Maio?? Tenho visto, que poderá ser uma primavera amena e com pouca precipitação, mas tenho as minhas dúvidas. Obrigado


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Mar 2015 às 09:20)

Fernando Costa disse:


> ... ninguém, que possa dizer o que espera da primavera ...



Observa os mapas que o algarvio1980 e AndreFrade colocaram. Não sou nada _expert_ mas dá para ver que são diferentes dos que aqui foram postados na previsão para a Primavera de 2014. Sei que já há alguns a falar em seca mas por mim, depois de 3 anos de água a potes, apetece-me uma Primavera com menos chuva. Incrível é que o padrão do Outono passado se alterou radical e subitamente.
Cá por mim gosto do que observei acima


----------



## NunoC (11 Mar 2015 às 15:31)

Prevejo uma primavera com temperaturas elevadas e com pouca precipitação...pelo menos foi assim no ano passado! :/


----------



## Fernando Costa (11 Mar 2015 às 15:44)

NunoC disse:


> Prevejo uma primavera com temperaturas elevadas e com pouca precipitação...pelo menos foi assim no ano passado! :/



Olhe, que não será bem assim meu caro amigo. Nem tão pouco mais ou menos. Pelo menos espero, uma primavera amena e com precipitação um pouco acima do normal. Falo para o norte e parte do centro claro. Abril e parte do Maio poderão surpreender pela positiva claro. Não te esqueças, que no ano passado o inverno foi muito chuvoso ao qual se seguiu uma primavera seca ao contrário deste ano em que o inverno foi em geral seco. Vamos indo e vamos vendo. Na certeza porém um de nós deverá estar correcto.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 18:18)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Sei que já há alguns a falar em seca mas por mim, depois de 3 anos de água a potes, apetece-me uma Primavera com menos chuva. Incrível é que o padrão do Outono passado se alterou radical e subitamente.
> Cá por mim gosto do que observei acima



Não deseje tanto mal à nossa agricultura e natureza em geral, já para não falar dos incêndios. Nesta altura, a *seca fraca* que já afectava dois terços do território continental está muito mais agravada por estas duas semanas de Março sem precipitação.
Esta é a análise do IPMA até fim de Fevereiro:


----------



## james (11 Mar 2015 às 23:01)

NunoC disse:


> Prevejo uma primavera com temperaturas elevadas e com pouca precipitação...pelo menos foi assim no ano passado! :/



Baseado em que , já agora ?

No ano passado , pelo menos no Norte , a primavera não foi seca ,pelo menos no Norte . Não choveu por ai alem , mas não foi seca .  E em relação a temperatura , foi irregular , com uma vaga de calor anormalmente intensa a meio da primavera , mas também com alguns períodos com a temperatura abaixo do normal .


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 01:36)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/2015-europe-summer-forecast-uk-heat-storms/46618935

While the core of the summer heat will be felt across southeastern Europe, more typical summer warmth will be felt across areas from eastern Spain through southern France and Italy.

Temperatures will be ideal for the vacation hot spots from Barcelona through the French Riviera and Italy.

Any potent storm systems will be steered well to the north and west, limiting most rainfall to isolated daily thunderstorms and also limiting the threat for any severe weather.

Farther west, storm systems over the eastern Atlantic Ocean will bring periods of rain at times to parts of the Iberian Peninsula, especially early in the season.

Reppert commented, "While rainfall totals will not be high in Portugal and western Spain, cooler weather combined with some low clouds and fog will help the drought conditions currently being seen."

Drier weather overall is expected during the second half of the summer, which will also lead to a greater threat for above-normal temperatures during the month of August in Portugal and Spain. While no long-duration heat waves are expected, temperatures may approach 35 C (95 F) on several occasions around Madrid.


----------

